# Why do pigeons nest on floor?



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Why is it that some pigeons would rather nest on the ground when when their are open nest boxes? I keep cleaning up the nest on the ground hoping that they would go to the empty nest box. But NO, they rebuild it and laid an egg so i will have to leave it.

Southwing


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

some birds just preferr it , I have a bunch that feel the same way and theres nothing I can do to get them to nest in the boxes so I just let them stay on the floor.. the worse is the ones that nest under the perches cuz they always get pooped on and I hate that


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

I have one that likes to nest next to the feed box and it gets crazy at feeding time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> some birds just preferr it , I have a bunch that feel the same way and theres nothing I can do to get them to nest in the boxes so I just let them stay on the floor.. the worse is the ones that nest under the perches cuz they always get pooped on and I hate that


Maybe you could put a board under the bottom perch that would catch the poops from all the perches above. Then all you have to do is scrape the board. No poops on the birds below!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Are your nests to well lit? most pairs like a subdued lighting in the nest area.
Very few pick the floor unless the boxes are lit to much, or the pairs are crowded. Dave


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Same here 
I have a few that insist on being on the floor, and there's plenty of empty boxes and shelves. I have a few that line up against the wall next to each other


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

To keep the nesting pairs on the floor poop-free I like to put a V perch above them if I can. The other birds usaly don't like the low perches anyway. And it gives parrents a perch to stand guard.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

We have Modenas that will only nest on the floor even though I put nest boxes ON THE FLOOR ! these guys refuse to use them! 

I've decided they won the fight!


----------



## wayne f (Oct 25, 2009)

I pair that nest on the floor, always in the same exact spot. I have given up trying to get them to use the nest box. I hae put nest bowls down for them and they nest right next to it!
waynef


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my homer breed faster on the ground lol


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Southwing said:


> Why is it that some pigeons would rather nest on the ground when when their are open nest boxes? I keep cleaning up the nest on the ground hoping that they would go to the empty nest box. But NO, they rebuild it and laid an egg so i will have to leave it.
> 
> Southwing


Because the can.

Good luck.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Most of my rescue pigeons did not like to use a pet carrier perched on a wardrobe. They preferred to have a view of everything that was going on.

Perhaps they also wanted to be able to see everything they could hear, since they were in an unnatural (indoors) environment.

I noticed also that it is more energy-intensive to fly upwards at a steeper incline, or to "helicopter."

I have bad lungs, and prefer avoiding use of stairs when possible. Standing up from a sitting position usually raises one's heartbeat ten beats or so per minute. This was brought to my attention by an article on racing tips in _Mountain Bike Action_ magazine in the 1990s. Lance Armstrong would remain seated as long as possible on a mountain climb, standing on the pedals only when absolutely necessary. Other racers would stand up sooner on the climb, their heartbeats would go up, and supposedly they would have less energy or whatever, and Lance would pass them up.

So, with my ling disease, I always consider the amount of energy to be expended by myself and others in certain activities. Healthy people may think others are lazy, since certain things they do effortlessly. Sick people wonder "How do they do that?"

Before I lift that fork of delicious chocolate cake to my mouth I ask myself, "Is it worth the effort?" For chocolate, yes. For bitter veggies, no. I run out of the room when Brussels sprouts are served. (I don't live so far from Brussels, either. Was there last Monday. I think Belgians must have a thing for Brussels sprouts). LOL.

So, some pigeons may figure "why bother." Just as we humans do. Look at all the litter in public places, when waste cans are readily available.

Larry


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

I have light for about 16 hrs a day so yes it could be to much light.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I currently have two pairs of yearlings nesting on the floor. I have plenty of nest boxes but I guess they just prefer it down there. One thing is for sure, they don't have to worry about someone trying to take over their nestbox. Even though I have enough, some birds still like to try and take everyone else's  So maybe they like the peace and quiet down there. Or maybe the hen just didn't realize she was going to lay an egg until she was on the floor, LOL. I have pine needles lining the floor so that cut out nest building for those two pairs. They just made them a little cup in the corner. One of the pairs though, I didn't realize was even nesting until I happened to look behind the feeder. And there they were! I remember a couple weeks ago there was an egg randomly laying beside the feeder. It was cold, and couldn't find any nest boxes with an egg missing, so I threw it out. Now I know who it belonged to 
The babies like to hide behind the feeder so they don't like that much. Luckily the babies on the floor don't stay down there long before moving to the YB loft.

I've had this happen before, and usually they grew out of the habit. Although I do have a couple pairs of breeders, in individual cages, who for some reason want to build their nest beside the bowl, and not in it  But of course after a while the bowl ends up underneath them anyways, so I don't have to worry about eggs rolling out or babies getting strung out.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Southwing said:


> Why is it that some pigeons would rather nest on the ground when when their are open nest boxes? I keep cleaning up the nest on the ground hoping that they would go to the empty nest box. But NO, they rebuild it and laid an egg so i will have to leave it.
> 
> Southwing


That is one of those pigeon mysteries....maybe the answer is as simple as....they prefer the floor to whatever else is available.....


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I always keep a cardboard box handy for those that like the floor. This way I can give them a little privacy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I always keep a cardboard box handy for those that like the floor. This way I can give them a little privacy.


Well that works.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I always keep a cardboard box handy for those that like the floor. This way I can give them a little privacy.


Ive tried this, but my birds left their nest. I have only had this work after the eggs were hatched. I dont like when they nest on the floor, you get broken eggs and scratched up babies because of all of the activity near the nest.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

If you have a pair that always likes the Floor, something is not right. Age, genetics, short on nesting territory, Ect. completely out of character. EXCEPT for some Heavy breeds, such as runts, or any poor flying Breed.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> If you have a pair that always likes the Floor, something is not right. Age, genetics, short on nesting territory, Ect. completely out of character. EXCEPT for some Heavy breeds, such as runts, or any poor flying Breed.


I find this interesting, i have never heard this before. I just had a pair in my breeding loft for there first round of eggs started on the floor, i seen them making a nest down there so i gave them a nest bowl and put it inside of a flat box sort of like a flat you put empty pop cans in except this one was for grapes...anyway 3 days before they were to hatch they stopped setting them, have no idea why...i have 5 pair in a section with 10 nest boxes so i dont know why they chose the floor unless its one of the reasons you stated, they are now in a nestbox so hopefully i will have some babies soon.


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

you could get them this to keep them from getting pooped on http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1118.html


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

The best pair I have nests on the floor. Produced me money winners, multiple top 10 placment at 340 miles. Plus a 4th place champion bird that I only raced 4 races before I stocked it. This bird placed 5th in our bond race and in the top 10 every time I sent it plus it came all alone everytime ahead of all my birds. This pair produces year after year and lay on the floor everytime. I also won money with a grandchild from this pairing last year. So, I guess the theories of if they lay on the floor they are no good or something is wrong with them don't have too much credit. 

You might just as well ask,"Why did the chicken cross the road".


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

czarkos said:


> you could get them this to keep them from getting pooped on http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1118.html


Great idea. It should be fairly easy to build one too.


----------

